# Zwei Internetleitungen gleichzeitig Nutzen.



## Tommy_Lee (8. Juli 2015)

Guten Tag  

Ich bin seit gestern endlich im Zeitalter von Steam downloaden angekommen. Habe mir Telekom Hybrid Anschluss gebucht. Da das Grundstück nun über zwei funktionierende Internetanschlüsse verfügt, wollte ich gerne mal Wissen, ob man das ausnutzen kann.  

(erster) Der eine Anschluss hat 5.000 kbit/s download mit 0.500 kbit/s upload. 
(zweiter)Der neue hat 75.000 kbit/s download und 18.000 kbit/s upload. 
(Quelle: Wie ist meine IP-Adresse?)  

[ Nebeninfo: Die Leistung kann ich bestätigen mit Laptop am Router mit Kabel, aktuell steht der Router leider noch im Nebenhaus ca. 30Meter entfernt. Mit einem Lankabel zu meinem genutzten Router der mir das Signal nun als Funk WLan sendet. Etwas gebastelt, ändert sich kommende Woche, werden Kabelgezogen und Router wird Optimal ausgerichtet um Empfang zu verbessern. Zwei Lankabel liegen schon bis zum PC bereit durch Wände usw.]

Nun wurde ich gerne das Kabel, dass ich jetzt nicht im Rechner habe vom ersten Anschluss aber gerne weiter Nutzen wenn das Funktioniert und im zweiten LAN-Port den (zweiten) neuen dann verwenden. Somit beide Lanports am "Asrock z87 extreme6 ac" nutzen. Mir ist so, als wenn ich gelesen habe, dass das Board zwei Internetverbindungen verarbeiten kann und dadurch ein besserer Pink entstehen soll.  Frage: Funktioniert das und wenn ja wie?  
Gruß Tom


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juli 2015)

Den alten solltest du eher kündigen. Der kostet ja nur extra.


----------



## D0pefish (8. Juli 2015)

Wie meinst du das "zwei Anschlüsse". Zwei Anschlüsse wegen Hybrid oder wirklich zwei DSL-Anschlüsse (plus zusätzlich der LTE-Bundleoption für den? Hybrdvertrag)? Du kannst auch fünf Verträge abschließen aber über eine TAL (Teilnehmeranschlusleitung) wird immer nur einer funktionieren bzw der letzte abgeschlossene. Du bräuchtest also zwei TAL zum Haus auf denen jeweils ein Vertrag läuft um die zwei DSL-Anschlüsse getrennt voneinander gleichzeitig zu benutzen und als Beispiel zusätzlich einen richtigen Hybridrouter, wenn du beide gleichzeitig nutzen willst. Zwei getrennte DSL-Anschlüsse an einem Board mit zwei Ethernetports zu betreiben dürfte eher eine Software / OS-Frage sein. Wie willst du Windows oder Programm XYZ beibringen, dass beispielsweise IE mit Port A und FF mit Port B angesprochen werden? Das wäre zu ergooglen oder jemand hat Bock es näher zu erkkären. Bei der Bandbreite würde ich auch einen Vertrag ganz einfach totlaufen lassen und sobald wie möglich kündigen obwohl er wahrscheinlich immer noch besser ist, wie der Hybridkram der TK, zumindest für Realtime-Zocken. Soweit vermute ich... keine Ahnung was man bei dem Speedport Hybridrouter so alles einstellen kann, denke aber eher nix was Festnetz vor LTE priorisiert. ^^


----------



## Tommy_Lee (8. Juli 2015)

Ok danke soweit.

Also es sind zwei Anschlüsse in unterschiedlichen Hausnummern mit je einem eigenen Vertrag. Beide laufen weiter, da auf dem alten eine Firma arbeitet mit Telefonnummern, Fax, Servern usw. und ich diesen aktuell mitnutze. Nun wurde aber endlich ein neuer Anschluss frei, wo ich nun den Hybrid-Vertrag drauf laufen habe.

Gruß Tom


----------



## evosociety (8. Juli 2015)

Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Mir ist so, als wenn ich gelesen habe, dass das Board zwei Internetverbindungen verarbeiten kann und dadurch ein besserer Pink entstehen soll.  Frage: Funktioniert das und wenn ja wie?
> Gruß Tom



Überhaupt nicht. 

Neben der klassischen Failover Config (Die zweite Leitung übernimmt wenn die erste mal ausfällt). Hast du eigentlich nur die Möglichkeit IP-Adressbereiche einer Leitung statisch zuzuweisen. Das ein PC beide Leitungen gleichzeitig nutzt nennt sich ECMP und hat mehr Nachteile als Vorteile im Heimgebrauch. Würde in deinem Fall aber auch nichts bringen da eine Leitung massiv unterdimensioniert ist. Deine neue erste würde die ganze Zeit den Traffic entgegen nehmen, da sie bis auf gewisse FIFO-Stack Peaks die meiste Zeit nur idled. Dieses sog. Loadbalancing macht insofern keinen Sinn,  denn sollte es wirklich mal dazu kommen das gewisser Traffic plötzlich mit anderer IP unterwegs wäre, hättest du instant einen Disconnect bei UDP-Traffic technisch bedingt und bei TCP je nach Server-Client Config. Ich schätze mal 99% deiner Software.

Gruß 
evo

Edit:



D0pefish schrieb:


> Zwei getrennte DSL-Anschlüsse an einem Board mit zwei Ethernetports zu betreiben dürfte eher eine Software / OS-Frage sein. Wie willst du Windows oder Programm XYZ beibringen, dass beispielsweise IE mit Port A und FF mit Port B angesprochen werden? Das wäre zu ergooglen oder jemand hat Bock es näher zu erkkären.



Man müsste halt mit Mangle und Routing Regeln in der Firewall spielen oder einen lokalen Loadbalancing Proxy erstellen (Probleme oben erläutert). Stell ich mir ziemlich lästig vor. 



D0pefish schrieb:


> Du kannst auch fünf Verträge abschließen aber über eine TAL (Teilnehmeranschlusleitung) wird immer nur einer funktionieren bzw der letzte abgeschlossene.



In den meisten TAL Anschlüssen in Deutschland liegen sogar zwei Kupferdoppeladern, daher spricht dagegen nichts wenn man sich die Mühe macht.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (8. Juli 2015)

Danke  evosociety, dann wird der Neue ausreichen müssen. Einen schönen Abend euch noch.

Gruß Tom


----------



## mrfloppy (8. Juli 2015)

Dann wird der eine ausreichen müssen ???  
Echt nicht schlecht die Aussage wenn man einen Anschluss hat der schon 75M bringt. Glaub die 5M des zweiten Anschlusses hätten es richtig gebracht


----------



## chaotium (9. Juli 2015)

Der beschwert sich bei 75M Leitung. Kannst ja meine 600Kb haben...Leute gibts


----------



## Tommy_Lee (9. Juli 2015)

Haha habe mich nicht beschwert, nur ist das LTE und der Ping wäre besser, wenn die zwei 5.000 kbit/s zusammen laufen wurden.  Habe Jahre lang mit nicht mehr als dem gelebt, ging auch und was ich verloren habe dadurch: "Jahresgehalt von 7,5 Millionen als Youtubestar." Bei meinem Upload davor, wäre nie ein Video im Netz vor einem anderen angekommen.

Gruß Tom


----------



## Deep Thought (9. Juli 2015)

Selbst wenn das Zusammenschalten von zwei Internetzugängen wirklich einfach machbar wäre, würde der Ping (die *Antwortzeit*) davon nicht profitieren, sondern bestenfalls der Durchsatz.

Stell dir vor, du hast eine Straße von dir zum Nachbarort. Fahrtdauer: 5 Minuten.
Nun baut man eine zweite Straße direkt neben die alte Straße, und du kannst beide benutzen, um ins Nachbarort zu fahren. Wärst du jetzt schneller?
Du könntest jetzt zwar mehr Autos gleichzeitig fahren lassen, aber du würdest trotzdem immer noch 5 Minuten brauchen.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (9. Juli 2015)

Ok, dann habe ich das aus dem falschen Blickwinkel betrachtet. Hatte gehofft, dass er sich die Daten von beiden zieht und dann halt wie beim Raid0 arbeitet.

Danke und ich wäre auf meiner neuen schneller, da von der noch keiner was weiß .

Gruß Tom


----------



## D00msday (9. Juli 2015)

Es gibt diese Möglichkeit.  Das nennt sich Bonding. Es gibt Router die können das und es gibt ne Software mit der man jede mögliche Art von Technik dazu nutzen kann. Ich kann dir leider nicht sagen, wie die Software hieß. Ich weiß nur, man konnte damit wirklich alle Geräte bündeln: Smartphones, DSL, Kabel etc. Hier ist ein Youtube Video dazu mit einem dieser Router:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YDUfP8a5zNY

Für eine vernünftige Lösung benötigt man allerdings diese Software... einfach mal googlen. Ich weiß noch, dass sie früher kostenlos war und mittlerweile nicht mehr kostenlos erhältlich ist


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juli 2015)

Tommy_Lee schrieb:


> Haha habe mich nicht beschwert, nur ist das LTE und der Ping wäre besser, wenn die zwei 5.000 kbit/s zusammen laufen wurden.



Problem bei LTE ist eher das beschränkte Datenvolumen, als der Ping. Hab meistens 50-60, ist also OK. Sind nur eben nur 15 GB/Monat, die recht schnell aufgebraucht sein können.


----------



## fxler (10. Juli 2015)

Deep Thought schrieb:


> Selbst wenn das Zusammenschalten von zwei Internetzugängen wirklich einfach machbar wäre, würde der Ping (die *Antwortzeit*) davon nicht profitieren, sondern bestenfalls der Durchsatz.
> 
> Stell dir vor, du hast eine Straße von dir zum Nachbarort. Fahrtdauer: 5 Minuten.
> Nun baut man eine zweite Straße direkt neben die alte Straße, und du kannst beide benutzen, um ins Nachbarort zu fahren. Wärst du jetzt schneller?
> Du könntest jetzt zwar mehr Autos gleichzeitig fahren lassen, aber du würdest trotzdem immer noch 5 Minuten brauchen.




Um das mal weiterzuführen.
Der Ping verbessert sich schon, wenn du z.B was runterlädst hast du dann noch Brandbreitenreservern.
Wenn nämlich auf der einen Straße stau ist, brauchst du länger als  5min


----------



## D00msday (10. Juli 2015)

Ich hab die Software wiedergefunden, mit der man die Geschwindigkeit sämtlicher Gerätschaften bündeln kann! Sie nennt sich Speedify!

Channel Bonding - Speedify

Hier gibt es noch eine andere namens SpeedFusion. Der Anbieter bietet auch eigene Router an. Ist allerdings eher für den Geschäftsmann.

SpeedFusion Bandwidth Bonding Technology


----------



## Tommy_Lee (15. Juli 2015)

OK danke . Dann haben wir jetzt alle was dazu gelernt.

Gruß Tom


----------

